# DTG Printer Error 001 HELP!!!!!!



## vector44 (May 23, 2012)

Hi

We recently bought a DTG Koisk 3, When we received the Printer, the Ink tubes had dried up blocking the tubes so we clean out the inks both white & colours, when we reattached the tubes and turned on the printer, "Error 001" appeared on our LCD screen, We then pushed the little metal piece up above the plastic swtich (not sure what its called) then we had a message "ink count low" then "Resetting Ink count", which would then stay on the LCD and not go. 

AND now to top it off the machine will not turn on at all ?

We have flushed the inks back through the cleaned tubes.

We really need help with this. We have contacted a company but seeing as they want £600 callout then £70 a hour i think ill try and find help.

If you can help it would be great.

Thanks
Gareth


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

vector44 said:


> We really need help with this. We have contacted a company but seeing as they want £600 callout then £70 a hour i think ill try and find help.
> 
> If you can help it would be great.
> 
> ...


Hi Gareth,
Did you see the printer working before you bought it ? If so how long has it been stood or switched off for ?


----------



## vector44 (May 23, 2012)

Hi

We did not see the printer working fully, as we bought knowing it needed a new print head, well thats what the seller thought it was, so when we got it and all the tubes were blocked we then thought that might be the problem and not the print head,

The seller told us it was unused for 2 months or so, at first the printer turn on fine but had the error code and now it will not turn on at all like its totally dead.

Anything you can do would be great, 

Thanks


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Gareth,

I used to own a K3 and I know the company that you are referring to. About as much use as a chocolate fire-guard is all I will say.

I might still have the engineers technical PDF manual on my computer that may have a few suggestions. Send me your email address and if I've still got it ill forward it through to you tomorrow.

With regards to the ink count resetter not resetting..... I had the same issue and was told by "the clown outfit" (we all know which company I am referring to) that they do not stock and will not supply any replacement CSET boards, the only option (unless you can source a used one) is to have the machine converted to a 1800. Unfortunately this was my only option and they charged me over £1000 for the pleasure. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. However, if you look at your chip board and 4 lights are constantly on, on one side you may be in luck. I have my old CSET board, one half the chips are knackered and the other is fine. If yours is the same then you can replace your knackered half with my good half and that may resolve your resetting issue. 

Good luck, it sounds like you'll need it!

If it doesn't work out with the K3 and you look at upgrading then feel free to give me a shout. I am far from an expert but I have done a lot of research and demo's on different machines after my nightmare with the k3.

Steve


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

YES, "the clown outfit" should be exposed!


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> YES, "the clown outfit" should be exposed!


I think you just did that LOL !!

On a more serious note, if I can get a good picture of the chips I may be able to help. It's a long shot but I am willing to try. We have hundreds of all kinds from a batch I acquired some time ago.

Let me know.


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stitch-Up said:


> YES, "the clown outfit" should be exposed!


John, pure genius!

Ill get a picture of my chips up today....

Also try moving the print head to the centre of the printer and then try turning it on. I had error 001 a coue of times and this resolved it. It's something to do with the capping station locking mechanism (CR lock?)

It could also be a main board issue.


If you need any parts give me a shout, I still have all my parts from the printer before it was converted to an 1800


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

If you can get the machine to power up but still get the ink resetting message try removing the Cset (carefully & with the power off) and then reseating it ,then power up again!


----------



## Raaay (Jul 13, 2021)

I got the same printer and got same issues start with ink low and finishing with platern problem. Any help would appreciate. Thx.


----------

